# would it be a good idea?..saddle size and abetta saddle review



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I've ridden in a few, and they are decent. Lightweight, easy to clean, etc. I really don't like synthetic western saddles much, but abettas were definitely functional, and fairly comfy.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I loved the Abetta I rode in when I was a wee beginner. So comfy. It was an endurance saddle, so it had no horn and more secure stirrups. It also had a center-fired girth, which means the weight is more equally spread over the horse's back.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I like my synthetic saddles. Just because they are light weight for my horse and I. 

I was thinking about an endurance saddle. But I don't do anything endurance like so is that pointless? I like the style.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

No, it's not pointless. It's designed for comfort. They're very supportive. As one of the boarders at my old barn said 'it has the benefits of the western saddle without the dagger in the front.'


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

HAHAHAHA...awesome. I like them a lot.

It's embarassing to say this but one time I went to get off my horse and my bra got caught onto the horn and I couldnt get it off for a few. I had it happen the other day. I'm not digging the horn lately,lol. I'm very careful now!


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I flashed an entire trail ride group. I went to get off of Razz(15.2hh), did it too fast, hooked my bra, and up it went as I dismounted!

THIS is why I now ride the Tennessee Walkers in a dressage saddle!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL!~

Oh man,that would make me fall to my grave if that happened to me!
I will defiently save for an endurance saddle. They look so neat and now I realized that I don't need to use the horn to get in my saddle...yes, I would grab the horn and cantle and pull...total newb...now I get it and have build up strength to were I don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Personally I don't like Abetta, because it puts my legs in wrong position (too forward). But out of synthetic saddles on market it would be my #1 choice. I think they are decent for the price.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought about the Abetta - I like riding with my legs a tad forward - makes me feel a bit more balanced. However, I also like the thought of a treeless saddle - I just wish they weren't so expensive. I do need the saddle horn - at least for a while longer. I confess I use it when mounting...and dismounting...and riding - sometimes...it's a kind of security blanket right now.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

dee said:


> I thought about the Abetta - I like riding with my legs a tad forward - makes me feel a bit more balanced. However, I also like the thought of a treeless saddle - I just wish they weren't so expensive. I do need the saddle horn - at least for a while longer. I confess I use it when mounting...and dismounting...and riding - sometimes...it's a kind of security blanket right now.


 
You know what? I used it a lot when I first began riding and yes of course I'm still a beginner at riding. It was my security blanket as well. I mounted with it up untill a few days ago.I just didn't understand how people could not mount with out it but now I got the hang of it and I think my horse apperciates it  
I don't think I would ever go for a treeless saddle only because I like the fact the the tree gives support and relieves pressure and the weight is distributed through out if fitted properly....eh, I think I am saying that right.
I think I will do a wintec or an abetta saddle. I don't like how heavy traditional saddles are. They are better quality and will probably last a lifetime compared to synthetic.

IF ANYONE knows ofa lightweight tradtional saddle brand let me know. I will think about purchasing one if it's not heavy.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Gidget said:


> I think I will do a wintec or an abetta saddle. I don't like how heavy traditional saddles are. They are better quality and will probably last a lifetime compared to synthetic.
> 
> IF ANYONE knows ofa lightweight tradtional saddle brand let me know. I will think about purchasing one if it's not heavy.


Actually I do remember seeing some leather saddles pretty good brands (I DO believe it was Reinsman and something else, may be Tucker) around 25 lbs. My Alamo is 25-27 lbs. Not as light as Abetta, of course, but way more light then "traditional" saddle. Unfortunately such saddles are not very cheap unless you go for the used one. BTW, I personally don't like Wintec at all - that brand seems to be prone to accidents (2 on my memory, one with me personally  ). 

I believe Big Horn also makes synthetic saddles. Or some other brand iride mentioned while back in a different thread.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

My first saddle was an Abetta! It was very comfortable, affordable, and lightweight.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

vivache said:


> No, it's not pointless. It's designed for comfort. They're very supportive. As one of the boarders at my old barn said 'it has the benefits of the western saddle without the dagger in the front.'


 
Haha! "the dagger in the front." Love this! Too funny.


----------

